# Mind numbing diversion



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

This thread likely will offer little useful information, but yet render an opportunity to vent, release, and otherwise "let go". Twenty years ago, the only cooking shows widely known in the U.S. were anything with Julia Child or or misunderstood, but beloved Justin Wiliams, which my 93 year old grandmother still thinks is the sh&t. Now, the year 2006, we have a diaper full of crap known as the FoodTV Network. Admittedly, I watch it, but as a passerby looking on as a train wreck happens. I do like some of Mario Batali's stuff. When are they gonna give Anthony Bourdain another shot? Emirl??? God, c'mon! I watch Emirl like I watch Cops, to see how I don't want to end up! It's all just a giant dog and pony show. I think it has polluted the way our industry is viewed in the U.S. To the rest of the worl it looks like all you need is to know someone in the T.V. buisness and know how to make muffins, cakes, or know how to open a freakin' jar (Thanks for the demo, Rachel Ray), and you can have your own show and subsequent salad dressing line and cutlery line. So what's your biggest beef?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've got not beef....not having had a television since 2000 it's not polluting my nervous system. But the gym has televisions on during workout...I try hard not to loudly heckle Sandra or Rachel.....several times the temptation is to call and offer my services as an editor/director. 

My wine guy has multiple BIG televisions throughout his home, years ago we'd watch the Japanese Iron Chef, just heckle and giggle.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

My biggest beef is that FoodTV does not gear their programming to anyone that knows a thing or two about cooking-except for that bogus show "Iron Chef" (it's ridiculously stupid.) Their target market is 17-30 year olds who have not learned to cook from their Moms.
They also do not have any shows that feature natural foods and alternative proteins. Think of any time you have seen any truly creative cooking done with tofu, seitan, tempeh, sprouts, whole grain barley, wheatberries, faro, nut milks. It doesn't exist. There are huge potential markets out there for these items.
I'm completely sick of yet another Italian cooking show. You'd think the Italians were the only ones who know how to cook anything tasty.
And chefs? They use 20 ingredients (half of which are not available at 98% of US groceries), equipment no home cook has and recipes that are unintelligible.
Of course, there are the silly cake competitions, too. Elvis cakes? Oh! Dear!


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

Whatever happened to the great chefs series? That always was my favorite.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Bingo (or Bam). The demographic you mentioned often didn't have home cooks to learn from, for a wide variety of reasons. There are always the home cooks (I'm purposely not saying "Moms") who didn't let their kids in the kitchen. My own mother-in-law (who's long out of that demographic!) never learned to cook because her parents hoped she'd live a life where she had a cook to do it for her. Others didn't teach their kids because they just didn't have the patience. Or they believed they themselves were bad cooks. Or the kids were so picky they'd have constant battles before the meal even started. Or they're working and rely on takeout or convenience foods and don't actually cook.

You get my drift. Those of us blessed to live with truly excellent home cooks (my own mom was also very eclectic and adventurous) feel as do those who've had formal training. 

Great Chefs, Julia Child and Justin Wilson were not Food TV stars; they were products of Public Television. There you can still find some decent cooking and the alternative (vegetarian, organic) cooking you're looking for. Check the TV listings; you may be surprised. They're just not overdone and commercialized as Emeril and Rachael.

I also watch to learn what NOT to do. For this the prime teachers are Emeril (he's been burning his food and messing up a lot lately), Sandra Lee (Ms. Preservatives USA) and lately (very sadly), Paula Deen.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Why does everyone fail to realize that the chefs on Food Network earned their stripes the same as everyone else. I know its hard to grasp the idea that they are some what showy but thats what they are paid to do. Granted some are to say the least boring. Especially the hosts of that show "Sugar Rush" an attorney turned baker. I personally am not going to respond to anymore posts involving Food Network. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.Thats mine. I frankly love the Food Network and have learned so much from it. The past will never return its 2006.....


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Well this is defently insteresting. I kinda like and dislike the food network. I have cooked on Tv both live (a SERIOUS stressfull event) and recorded (MUCH less stressfull). 
I imensely enjoyed cooking live, intense, crazy, FUN, neat, cool, CHALANGELING, etc.
Recorded (as most of the programs are) is quite a bit different. It is more of a "show", therefore, your personality is also in the forefront. Quite cool, however, a different chalange.
I do beleive the food network guys were and can be kitchen warriors, but they have to put there own spin on things as well as appeal to the masses. I would love to do a cooking show and make it fun and informative (and some of the folks have done a good job at it). 
Does it polute our industry, perhaps, however, it also eduicates our customers they watch it and that will not go away. So, in my opnion, it does create a chalange for chefs to look at what they do and react to the changes. Like it or not these viewers WILL be your customers.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Stage/television is about the "show" not the food. I've been on both sides of the footlights and camera. 

Interestingly I picked up a great book that's an accumulation of chefs and their vegetable dishes. It was written pre-food network....Emeril was working at Commander's Palace at the time he was sourcing local....one of the first in NO. Wolfgang was doing the same in LA....

Interesting to see where they are now and what that platform has lead to...I wonder if they ever look back with longing to the days when they were visiting farms and buying the BEST products to play with?. They are both strong voices and have visible presence throughout the USA....what power they could give to small farms and farmers markets. Que Sera.


----------



## suzychef (Mar 2, 2006)

I like this channel. I got into cooking because of it. i'm just a beginner who know nothing about cooking, bt it helps to iniate new cooks into cooking...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm personally tuned out to FN. The new head honcho has gone after a younger audience. It's a joke.
I'm going to say that cons are not disliking the lineup as much as we're missing the old TV chefs who actually had a message and some knowlege to pass on. I think we're mad because we could not learn a thing with this line up. It's great for a seventeen yr old with no experience. There is more t&a like all other broadcasting.As for the attourney turned baker, he had this show before the change. He can't teach me anything much less someone with any experience. The MISTAKES, UN RESEARCHED COMMENTS, the third grade copy is pretty insulting to anyone in the industry.

I think it's great for those who tune in to enjoy some tv. Do not expect to learn anything. If you do hear something, be careful not to take the information to heart. There shows do not have professional food editing. That's ok, but they shouldn't come off as professionals.
I still watch Great Chefs, I will get the channel.
It's like anything of value or collectability. If something is made to be a collectable it will never become valuable. Kinda like making you own competitions. They are not of any value.
I can't tell ya how many people have approached me to teach them how to make chocolate and sugar sculptures. I'd rather watch Martha.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Even Giada little miss still learning how to use a knife?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

No. I can use a knife quite expertly thank you.. and darn good with it..


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey, there is probably a bit a jealousy by all the chefs here. They might not admit it. It's tough, especially when we are soo much better.
Lets just go by the facts. The new look is not based on teaching, when the older shows were. The line up is no way designed for experienced or skilled persons in this trade. It is full of shock value. I just love the pan in of an audience member    when show pieces are delivered to the table. The fact is, it happens and is part of the business. Oh!! Wait!!! Some bubble head thought it would be interesting to run an obsticle course with the showpiece. That is downright disrespectful to the art.
I don't blame the chefs. I do get insulted when these so called judges take something like that seriously. It's entertainment at the expense of our industry, and that is all it is. So enjoy, but don't pay attention Oh, this is another thing the wife and I do. Watch the older shows with women, and watch the v cuts get deeper and deeper. On one of the holiday shows, the 30 minute one almost fell out of her shirt. Can you say 17-35. Then somebody like S.M gets canned. Too nice?
I really think we need to do an underwater barbque competition. Get all that experience like Roker and such and get er done.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Give Up. Everyone have a nice night................


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Panini...Very funny stuff. I'd like to see more hot women on the cooking shows like that little Italian dolce Delauerntis (spelled right?). Maybe Mario could have "a little helper" with him wearing a bikini with cooks checks on it?


----------

